
PipelineDB (YC W14) is Joining Confluent - vsyu
https://www.confluent.io/blog/pipelinedb-team-joins-confluent
======
RobAtticus
Announcement from Pipeline's side:
[https://www.pipelinedb.com/blog/pipelinedb-is-joining-
conflu...](https://www.pipelinedb.com/blog/pipelinedb-is-joining-confluent)

------
akulkarni
Congrats Derek and Jeff. Excited to see what you guys build together at
Confluent.

------
abecode
congratulations, it's been very interesting following pipelinedb's story the
past few years!

------
nickporter
Congrats guys!

------
bifrost
Congrats!

